# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Nachtelijk transpireren tijdens menopauze

## Helen

Al ruim 5 jaar heb ik last van nachtelijk transpireren. Ondanks het feit dat ik hormonen ( Premarin ) slik die de overgangsklachten duidelijk verminderen, blijven de transpiratie-aanvallen &#39;s nachts heel heftig. Zijn er meer vouwen die dit herkennen en tevens hormonen slikken? Heeft iemand een goede tip om de aanvallen te laten afnemen?

----------


## bregje

Hallo Helen,
Ik ben al ruim tien jaar in de overgang, en van nachtelijk transpireren heb ik heel erg veel last gehad. Ik heb alles geprobeerd maar niets hielp. Stond elke morgen doodmoe op omdat ik wel dertig/veertig keer per nacht wakker werd. Ik slik geen hormonen en ben ook niet van plan om dit te doen. Op een dag kreeg ik een tip van een oud dametje. Zij raadde me aan dagelijks een paar gewelde abrikozen te eten, deze zouden de nachtelijke transpiraties doen afnemen. En geloof het of niet .... het werkt fantastisch bij mij. Ik word nu nog maar een paar keer per nacht wakker en ben 's morgens weer uitgerust. Ik weet niet of het bij iedereen werkt, maar het is het proberen waard.

Groetjes,
Bregje

----------


## DDX

Door een vervroegde menopauze -ik was 42- had ik alle symptomen in het tienvoudige kwadraat (vapeurs, paniekaanvallen, slaapproblemen,...)! Mijn gespecialiseerde gynaecoloog in menopauze raadde me aan om een lichte hormonale pil te nemen, 'cyclocure', en op 2 dagen was ik verlost van alle symptomen! Ondertussen ben ik 10 jaar ouder & met regelmatige controle blijf ik de hormonen nog steeds slikken... Dit is natuurlijk een persoonlijke keuze, ik heb geen bijwerkingen, behalve in de beginfase wat gewichtsschommelingen, maar dat is ondertussen onder controle! Succes!

----------


## witkop

Ik mag geen hormonen slikken omdat ik trombose heb gehad
Mij helpt een speciale laag over de matras,daardoor zweet ik minder,maar soms toch zoveel dat ik wakker er van word
Mij hielp het trouwens om te slapen op een waterbed,dat hield mijn lichaam op konstante temperatuur,ik mis mijn waterbed

----------


## proben

Bij mij begon de overgang op mijn 45ste, ik had inderdaad vooral 's nachts veel opvliegers. Mijn nachtrust leed daar ernstig onder. Ik slik nu 'menoflavon' een rode klaver extract... ik hoorde van verschillende vrouwen om mij heen dat het goed hielp. Dus ik dat maar proberen, want hormonen wil ik niet slikken. Het duurde even voordat het werkte(misschien wel twee weken) maar nu word ik nog maar een of twee keer per nacht wakker, heerlijk!! Na een tijdje had ik er zo weinig last van, dat ik eens stopte met menoflavon om te kijken of ik verschil merkte (want ze zijn niet zo heel goedkoop)maar na anderhalve week zat ik weer op mijn oude aantal opvliegers, dus snel maar weer gekocht! Inmiddels merk ik ook zeker verschil als ik bv alcohol drink voordat ik naar bed ga (meer opvliegers) of hete thee vlak voor ik ga slapen wekt direct al opvliegers op bij mij. Dit is natuurlijk per persoon verschillend, maar helpt wel als je er rekening mee houd. succes!

----------


## Robientje

Premarin, Femoston zijn medicijnen die je natuurlijke hormoonspiegels (en natuurlijke schommelingen) moeten aanvullen. In het algemeen werken deze medicijnen niet zo denderend tegen slaapproblemen die typisch zijn bij overgangsklachten en nachtelijke opvliegers. Tijdens de menopauze wordt namelijk ook je biologisch klok van je lichaam (je slaap-waakritme) beïnvloedt. Het inslapen is geen probleem maar aangezien je lichaam in de tweede helft van de nacht al denkt dat het tijd is om op te staan ontstaan daar de problemen. Veel wakker worden, transpireren, opvliegers. Je lichaam maakt zich namelijk al op om op te staan, waardoor je lichaamstemperatuur stijgt met alle gevolgen van dien. Ook is het zo dat het lichaam door de ontregeld hormoonhuishouding vaak niet voldoende melatonine aanmaakt om 'de hele nacht mee door te komen'. 

Je zou ook eens aan lichttherapie kunnen denken. Kijk hiervoor eens op www.goodlite.nl voor meer informatie over lichttherapie en lichttherapie tijdens de menopauze. Het mooie is dat lichttherapie binnen twee weken werkt. Werkt het toch niet, dan stuur je de lamp gewoon terug en krijg je het koopbedrag terug (een wettelijke zichttermijn). In onze huisartsenpraktijk hebben wij goede ervaringen met lichttherapie. Ook bij slaapproblemen en nachtelijke opvliegers tijdens de menopauze.

----------

